# RAC Hunting Shoot AUG. 15



## hound dog (Jul 19, 2009)

Redneck Archery Club First Annual Hunting Shoot
Saturday, August 15, 2009, 9am until 4pm
Get ready for Bow Season
20 Life-like 3-D Targets placed in realistic hunting situations

From Griffin: Head South on Hwy.19/41, take the second exit south of Griffin exit to the right (hwy. 362/Williamson Rd), go west (right) on Hwy. 362/Williamson Rd for 8 miles to Woodcreek Rd on the left, go 1 mile and shoot will be on the right.  Signs will be posted at the turns.

From Alvaton: Head east on Hwy. 362, go approx. 3 miles past Hollinville, Woodcreek Rd will be on the right, go 1 mile and shoot will be on the right.
If you are using a GPS, use 1289 Wood Creek Rd. Williamson, Ga. 30292.  That address will put you within 20 yards of our entrance.

25 yards maximum distance for kids age 9-12 for $10.00
40 yards maximum for kids and adults age 13 and up for $10.00.  First place in this class will receive a gift certificate for a Zebra Hybrid string valued at $53.00. 
First three places in each division will receive plaques. 
Kids 8 and under shoot free from any distance, and they will get a participation medallion. 
Scoring is based on the Fred Bear Scoring System which promotes ethical harvesting of wildlife 
+10 (10 or 12 ring) center vital zone 
+5 (8 ring) vital zone 
+1 ethical pass (limited to maximum of 5 ethical passes) 
0 clean miss 
-5 non-vital zone (NEGATIVE 5) 
Screw in practice tips and hunting bows only.  No broad heads or nibs will be allowed.  

High Noon Iron buck shoot out.  You will start at 20 yards, if you hit the vitals, you will move back in five yard increments until you miss.  The last archer standing will win a Gift Certificate for a Zebra Hybrid string worth $53.00.  Screw in practice tips and hunting bows only.  There is no charge for this event.

We will have a 5 target know shoot for both classes for a fee of $10.00 with a 50% pay back.  Screw in practice tips and hunting bows only.
If you want to bring your 3-D set up and shoot for fun, it will be $10.00


----------



## Hunterrs (Jul 19, 2009)

Flyer


----------



## hound dog (Jul 22, 2009)

Ok people yall need to come check this one out. It's going to be fun and good way to meet some good people.


----------



## passthru24 (Jul 22, 2009)

*RBO Gang*

Hey guys if you haven't been to RAC you need to go shoot there these guys are great and very friendly, plus they put on a great 3-D course. The RBO gang will be there in force this time. Should have about 10 to 12 shooters coming. Can't wait !!     

RBO


----------



## badcompany (Jul 22, 2009)

I have someone waiting on you for this shoot RBO gang.


----------



## hound dog (Jul 23, 2009)

Game on


----------



## Big John (Jul 28, 2009)

Mmmm i will try to make it


----------



## deerehauler (Jul 28, 2009)

badcompany said:


> I have someone waiting on you for this shoot RBO gang.



You also need to make a black panther so I can say I saw one in Ga


----------



## Big John (Jul 29, 2009)

Lol


----------



## Hunterrs (Jul 29, 2009)

Big John said:


> Mmmm i will try to make it



Pop Knot


----------



## hound dog (Jul 29, 2009)

Don't forget to dust off your bow and come out and shoot with us and see how good you think you are. Or just come out and have a little fun.


----------



## S.ROB (Jul 30, 2009)

*Rac*

Iron buck turned out nice. sounds like you've got another great shoot planned.  I also like the R.A.C. web site.
           S.Rob


----------



## passthru24 (Jul 30, 2009)

*Can't Wait*

Alright guys, RBO gang says game on at RAC cause we're coming to kill everything,,,lol

RBO


----------



## Big John (Aug 1, 2009)

LOL Kill them all


----------



## hound dog (Aug 3, 2009)

passthru24 said:


> Alright guys, RBO gang says game on at RAC cause we're coming to kill everything,,,lol
> 
> RBO



Just bring it. Because we got it just for yall. LOL






The iron buck will separate the men from the boys.


----------



## Big John (Aug 4, 2009)

It looks ez but you know what thay say about looks


----------



## passthru24 (Aug 4, 2009)

*We're there!!!*

Hey can someone hold the spot light while i shoot the iron buck,,,lol    Well maybe I'll just shoot at it anyway,,,,


----------



## hound dog (Aug 8, 2009)

Going in the am to start getting ready for our hunting shoot hope yall are ready.


----------



## Big John (Aug 10, 2009)

Hope you got it all done..


----------



## Hunterrs (Aug 10, 2009)

Ready to go.


----------



## hound dog (Aug 10, 2009)

I wish I can shoot this Sat. it looks like it's going to be fun.


----------



## Big John (Aug 11, 2009)

maybe you can for fun


----------



## hound dog (Aug 11, 2009)

The RAC team going to shoot it on Sun day as we pull the range and clean up.


----------



## hound dog (Aug 11, 2009)

Make sure to bring some boots if rains at the club we will have some mud on the range.


----------



## hound dog (Aug 13, 2009)

Two more days


----------



## Rip Steele (Aug 13, 2009)

passthru24 said:


> Hey can someone hold the spot light while i shoot the iron buck,,,lol    Well maybe I'll just shoot at it anyway,,,,



I'll let you hold the spot light while I shoot...


----------



## Lockhart Launcher (Aug 13, 2009)

My bro, and I will be there !


----------



## Rip Steele (Aug 13, 2009)

hound dog said:


> ok people yall need to come check this one out. It's going to be fun and good way to meet some good people.



x2.


----------



## Rip Steele (Aug 14, 2009)

ttt come on out


----------



## snake bite (Aug 14, 2009)

Sure wish I didnt have to work.  I may still try to get by and eat one of Roberts famous hamburgers.


----------



## Hunterrs (Aug 14, 2009)

Hamburgers are made and ready for the grill.  Can't wait for tomorrow.  Thanks to all the people that have made it a great year.


----------



## Rip Steele (Aug 14, 2009)

ttt


----------



## hound dog (Aug 14, 2009)

See yall in the AM looks to be a good day for shooting.


----------



## killitgrillit (Aug 14, 2009)

Well get ready there's a  bunch of rednecks from Heard county coming over


----------



## BOWROD (Aug 14, 2009)

*shoot*



killitgrillit said:


> Well get ready there's a  bunch of rednecks from Heard county coming over



got a few rednecks from carroll county headed that way  also  !!!!  should be fun  !!!!!


----------



## Big John (Aug 15, 2009)

Sounds like it going to be fun


----------



## hound dog (Aug 15, 2009)

Bunch of rednecks.


----------



## rank bull (Aug 15, 2009)

hopefully two redneck from harris/meriweather county will if it brown its down


----------



## alligood729 (Aug 15, 2009)

Shoot was great! Very nice place to hold a shoot. Robert, you outdid yourself with the "deer poppers"!!!!! DELICIOUS!!!


----------



## Hunterrs (Aug 15, 2009)

Glad you enjoyed them David.  The scores are up on our site.  Thank all of you for supporting us this year.  It has been a blast!!


----------



## head buster (Aug 15, 2009)

Enjoyed the shoot. I didn't enjoy ruining my $12-$15 arrow one a piece of steel.
Thanks guys for some great fun and a great shoot.


----------



## Lockhart Launcher (Aug 16, 2009)

We had a great time, cant wait till next year and the course was topnotch! The tick count should be down a little on the property, since I brought about 20 home with me ,even using 40% deet. Yall should do the iron buck a little more often it was a blast!! Robert the popper were deliscious!!


----------



## BOWROD (Aug 16, 2009)

*rac  shoot*

 we had a great time at the shoot !!! you guys put alot of thought into those setups and they were fun to shoot !!! the iron buck  was fun as well ,,never thought i would of made it into the final   4  , but that 45 yd shot was a poke for my old outback  !!!!  not bad for the guys shooting matthews  , there were 2 outbacks ,1 dxt, and a bowtech in the final .....congrats to my boy cosmo [rory} for winning the iron buck , he was tickled !!!!!!


----------



## Greehorn (Aug 16, 2009)

*Iron Buck*

Yea, too bad the guy I was shooting with had to work that night.  We decided to shoot through so he could get to the house. I turned in the scores and asked if I could try shooting at the iron buck. I had a guy ask if I needed to be ranged and I said sure. I started at 20 yards and had 9 hits  and 1 miss . I missed at 65 yards. I heard the winner made it to miss at 45 yards. It was amazing to hear the arrow make the target and not ding! I only had pins to 40 yards and the rest was a outright guess work. Even the miss I was told would have been a kill shot. It was on at elevation but just to the left. I pulled it....! If that would have made it...my 70 yard shot would have been my bubble level as my next pin....! Oh well... Congrats to the winner!


----------



## rank bull (Aug 16, 2009)

ya we me and my dad started shootin with yall then went to the iron buck


----------



## badcompany (Aug 16, 2009)

Thanks to all of you that were able to make it out to the shoot. All the RAC crew went and shot it today. Was a little tougher than most of our shoots. Still had a ball shooting it though. All the support you gave us made the year a success. We can't wait till next year.
Oh, I cant wait till Robert gets all those pictures posted on our website. Should be some great ones.


----------



## hound dog (Aug 16, 2009)

Pic are up check them out


----------



## Hunterrs (Aug 16, 2009)

Greehorn said:


> Yea, too bad the guy I was shooting with had to work that night.  We decided to shoot through so he could get to the house. I turned in the scores and asked if I could try shooting at the iron buck. I had a guy ask if I needed to be ranged and I said sure. I started at 20 yards and had 9 hits  and 1 miss . I missed at 65 yards. I heard the winner made it to miss at 45 yards. It was amazing to hear the arrow make the target and not ding! I only had pins to 40 yards and the rest was a outright guess work. Even the miss I was told would have been a kill shot. It was on at elevation but just to the left. I pulled it....! If that would have made it...my 70 yard shot would have been my bubble level as my next pin....! Oh well... Congrats to the winner!



That was some good shooting, I watched you do it.


----------

